

Revealed: the full extent of the Rocket clone empire - freshfey
http://gigaom.com/europe/revealed-the-full-extent-of-the-rocket-clone-empire/

======
freshfey
What I don't get: Why doesn't Rocket buy the early competitors in the EU
region - like iZettle (a Square competitor)? They have a product ready and
entered a few markets already, it shouldn't be that pricey to buy them.

The only possible reason I see is that the Samwer brothers are known for their
"full-control"-approach to everything. But even then they could influence the
product immensely - couldn't they?

